# Gathering and BBQ in Springfield MO



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

My Annual Haunters BBQ will be Saturday March 25th. Looks like we'll be working on foam tombstones this year as well as just hangin out and eatin burgers and bratts!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn Peanut, every year I think this will be the year I'll be able to make it to your BBQ. Since I'm still in the hospital today, it's a good bet it won't be this year either. But I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd love to go one year....


----------



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)

Whoo! That was one fun BBQ! Saw some good people, ate some good food, attempted to freeze my butt off but didn't succeed because it's all still back there following me around. lol. 

Thanks again, Peanut for a great time.


----------

